# Last Trip Before Heading Out



## tgro07 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is my last trip before I shipped out to BMT and the last picture is the last trip I took when i was home on leave before shipping out to Virginia


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice Stringer, Thanks for serving "T"


----------

